# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Using Wine from Terminal

## BlackSwordD2

well i've looked around and i've seen constant messages about it but i simply dont know how to run it with a GUI.

if nothing else i'd like a general formula for running the apps

such as $ wine _____________

and if anyone is feeling extra generous maybe a general formula for installing start to finish?

----------


## Rhubarb

Programs that run in wine are generally kept in your home directory:
~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/

So as an example, to run Quake2 in wine (after the app has been installed with wine):


```
cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/id\ software/Quake\ II/
wine quake2.exe
```

To run / install an windows application.exe on your Desktop:


```
cd ~/Desktop
wine application.exe
```

Some windows programs that you have installed with wine appear in Applications --> Wine --> Programs
Sometimes it's also possible to install / run windows applications by double clicking on the exe on your Desktop or in the Nautilus file manager.

----------


## BlackSwordD2

what do i do when i try to install an app in the terminal and it gives me the message "Module not found"?

----------


## Rhubarb

Does it tell you what module is not found?

In some cases wine is missing a .dll file that a program needs for it to run.  In those cases sometimes it's possible to tell wine (look in winecfg:  Applications --> Wine --> Configure Wine) to use a .dll file from windows (if you have windows installed on a partition, grab the dll you need from there in your C:\Windows\System32 folder, otherwise search for the dll on the net).

----------

